# PharmG's - Boom Intervention



## EMSLaw (Dec 26, 2009)

Not strictly EMS related, but those of you who work in pharmacy, or know pharmacists, will hopefully find this as funny as I did. 

Hrm.  Didn't want to embed, so the link is here.


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 26, 2009)

I appreciated that very much


----------



## Shieldheart (Dec 29, 2009)

Are there Para-Gs?


----------

